# Welchen beruf in Wotlk



## streetkiller (26. August 2008)

Ich habe mich entschieden einen Druiden Tank zu machen weil mir noch ein Tank in meiner Charliste fehlt.
Nun kommt bei mir nur die Frage welche berufe ich nehmen soll. 
In wotlk bekommen alle berufe ja neue tolle fähigkeiten wie z.b. bergbau auf 80 + 35 ausdauer oder Alchemie +20% auf alle Elexiere und Fläschchen usw. 
Ich schwanke zwischen kk und alchemie   ,    kürschner und lederer   ,   oder bb und kk ( wobei bb und kk nichnt so doll ist weil man sich auf der Minimap nur 1 zur Zeit anzeigen lassen kann). 
Die Alchemiesteine bringen einem dudu ja auch nicht soooo viel, weil sie keine tränke trinken können und alchemie habe ich schon auf meinem Healschami, aber mit wotlk bekommt man ja 20% auf alle elxiere und sowas was natürlich auch super ist.
Lederer und kürschner habe ich auf noch keinem char, aber die hergestellten gegensände solle ja nicht so gut sein, wobei sich das ja in wotlk ändern soll.
Oder wisst ihr noch eine andere sinnvolle combo?

Da ich mich nicht so gut entscheiden kann bitte ich euch nicht mir die entscheidung abzunehmen, sondern mir die Entscheidung leichter zu machen.


Danke schonmal im vorraus.   
MFG streetkiller


----------



## JinRay (27. August 2008)

Die Hergestellt Gegenstände gehören immer mit zu den besten überhaupt im momentanen Contend man muss die Rezepte nur bekommen. Da es ja wieder ein Item Reset geben wird ,würde ich dir zum lederer raten da du dir so selbst früh im Spiel ein Epic Set basteln kannst das wohl auf T7 niveau liegt. zu dem hast du dann alle berufe selbst und kannst dir dann auch leicht sachen für deine anderen chars besorgen.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (24. September 2008)

streetkiller schrieb:


> Ich habe mich entschieden einen Druiden Tank zu machen weil mir noch ein Tank in meiner Charliste fehlt.
> Nun kommt bei mir nur die Frage welche berufe ich nehmen soll.
> In wotlk bekommen alle berufe ja neue tolle fähigkeiten wie z.b. bergbau auf 80 + 35 ausdauer oder Alchemie +20% auf alle Elexiere und Fläschchen usw.
> Ich schwanke zwischen kk und alchemie   ,    kürschner und lederer   ,   oder bb und kk ( wobei bb und kk nichnt so doll ist weil man sich auf der Minimap nur 1 zur Zeit anzeigen lassen kann).
> ...



Moin , 

egal was du erlernst, vergess bitte eines nicht:

Du bekommst den Berfus Bonus nicht mit lvl 80 - wie von die oben erwähnt.
Sonder der ist skill abhängig ( momentan ohne lvl Begrenzung ). Also auch ein lvl 19 hat mit BB skill 375 den entsprechenden HP-Bonus.

Gruß

KSP


----------



## Malleus (24. September 2008)

Könntest auch den neuen Beruf Inscription nehmen wenn der COntentpatch dann rauskommt.
Damit hast du 2 mehr Slots für Glyphen was auch nice sein kann.
wer weiß was noch für glyphen eingebaut werden.


----------

